# Dauphin Island Castnet For Shrimp



## sharky300 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi all, I apologize if this has already been discussed. 

I am heading to Dauphin Island in about a month. Can anyone give me pointers on how to locate shrimp, from shore? also, any tips on catching them... I have read a few things but nothing specific to this area. I am not sure what is legal... I went two years ago and did not catch anything but hermit crabs!!!

Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## sharky300 (Jun 13, 2011)

anyone,,,,,,,anyone,,,,,,,


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

If you're looking to catch 'eating shrimp' with a castnet you will likely be disappointed.

Catching bait shrimp is fairly easy in most of the canals along the causeway just before you get on the DI bridge.
Sometimes they are even in the backwaters of the island or even between the beach and 1st sandbar.

But I've had my best luck with shrimp just going to Harry Jemison's ;-) LOL!

Hope this helps!


----------



## sharky300 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Pier#r- I was hoping to get some "eating" shrimp but to tell you the truth... anything would be good. I threw that net for seven days straight and caught 1 mullet!!! I would just like to find something in the net when it comes back!!!

I also seem to do my best "shrimping" @ Jemison's :thumbup:

Thanks for the input!!!


----------

